# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Rob ??  or anyone ??

## Rambo

I see membership ratings, Junior, member, and senior member, what and how are they rated??

----------


## Rob

Everyone who posts is a member. The software has that feature, but we choose not to use it.

----------


## Rambo

but it does show junior and senior member status on some ??

----------


## Rambo

look under member list.....

----------


## Rambo

it looks like Junior Members have not posted yet, while Members have....I was wrong about Senior Members havent seen any of those...lol

----------

